# My Brooklyn, NY Rookie Cop Ignorance



## AveryJarhman

Greetings. Replying to my American and foreign born neighbors embracing a "FVVK THE POLICE" attitude. I have a lot of concerns, as well as pain to share, so if you decide to read my writing I politely ask you to bear with me.

Growing up in the 60s-70s I regularly experienced the privilege and pleasure of witnessing virtually all American musicians of African descent showing off their skills, talent, peacefulness and generosity by composing and sharing with our world beautiful, timeless soon-to-be CLASSIC American music art admiring, praising, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting American girls and women, aka the maternal half of our population. The music composed and shared by my apparent peace-loving American neighbors of African descent convinced *YOUNG ME* they are peaceful, caring, loving fellow citizens more than deserving of my admiration and respect.

In the early eighties I became a rookie cop providing police services to young Shawn Carter and the late Christopher Wallace's Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods. Two young Americans who became popular urban story-TRUTH-tellers creating American art vividly describing the people and community harming VIOLENT SUIC!DAL/HOMIC!DAL behaviors they engaged in, or witnessed their friends and/or other emotionally ill community members engaging in.

Shawn (born 1969) and Christopher (born 1972) join untold numbers of urban-story-TRUTH-tellers who for more than thirty years compose American music art HATING, demeaning and denigrating the MATERNAL HALF of our population, characterizing American girls and women as less than human *itches and *hores or "hoes" unworthy of basic human respect.

When my field training officers learned I was assigned to Brooklyn’s Bedford Stuyvesant community they told me to be prepared to experience ”Culture Shock.”

Honestly, I was NOT prepared. Before becoming a police officer I was totally ignorant to the fact that frequently, often on a daily basis, I would be risking my life as well as dealing with the emotional stresses caused by attempting to identify, locate and capture light or heavily armed depressed, angry, frustrated, tormented, sometimes suicidal *(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers)* adult and teen FELLOW AMERICAN CITIZENS as young as 13-years-old. According to Shawn's own admission, he was 12-years-old when he shot his substance abusing sibling for stealing from a family member.

I am talking about regularly witnessing and interacting with a significant population of depressed, emotionally ill teens and adults, WHO THROUGH NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN, during a critical period of human/childhood development, regularly experienced a potentially life-scarring disease/condition known to medical doctors and researchers as "Childhood Trauma."

Emotionally ill American Mom Sharing Her illness With Her Children and Police


Sadly, my experiences in personally interacting with traumatized, emotionally ill Americans tells me much of their trauma resulted from irresponsibly being introduced to an emotionally and/or physically abusive childhood fraught with pain, struggles, torment, uncertainty, frustration, FEAR, demeaning government handouts, resentment, depression, sorrow, sadness, disappointment and hardships. :Childhood Trauma!:

Just as sad is the FACT I believe many Americans share my long-held ignorance, having no clue that significant numbers of American children, teens and adults regularly deal with stress, FEAR and concerns for their family as well as neighbor's and friend's safety, while at any time of day or night counting the number of nearby or distant gunshots echoing through their residential neighborhoods. #MurderedAmericanChildren, #JamylaBolden #LaylahPeterson #BillThao #DeEarlvionWhitley

I am talking about the hair-raising, heart thumping sounds of gunfire erupting from the semi-automatic "Mack Milli" firearms that Mr. Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama friend and repeat White House guest Shawn Carter proudly speaks/raps about his emotionally ill, SUIC!DAL/HOMIC!DAL thinking crew/gang/posse using to enforce and protect their 'people and community harming' 24/7 drug peddling operation. A drug peddling operation Shawn offered to his depressed, self-harming neighbors, regardless of their AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition. #AfeniShakur #ToyaGraham #GloriaDarden #FreddieGray

Unfortunately, not all police officers possess the maturity, people skills or human temperament for regularly interacting with a significant number of emotionally ill, sometimes suicidal thinking people.

Frankly, I believe police commanders need to do a better job identifying officers experiencing "burn-out."

Somehow I lasted nearly twelve years before experiencing 'TOTAL BURNOUT' when I recognized my empathy and compassion were being drained from me without being replenished.  

After twelve years of riding and witnessing the mind bending emotional roller coaster ride Americian urban story-TRUTH-teller and Mr. "My Brother's Keeper" Obama friend Kendrick Lamar describes as a “m.A.A.d. City” Street Culture, no different from the “T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E.” Child Abuse Culture the late urban TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur vividly describes in his popular American art and interviews, I determined I needed to place ABOVE ALL ELSE my emotional well being, as well as my physical safety by requesting a transfer to a less demanding, less stressful, less life-threatening work environment populated by fewer numbers of depressed, emotionally or mentally ill people engaging in SUIC!DAL/HOMIC!DAL people and community harming behaviors diminishing the Quality of Life for my peaceful, reasonably responsible American neighbors.

Unfortunately, not all American moms recognize that placing ABOVE ALL ELSE the emotional well-being of America's most precious and cherished assets will most likely result with fairly or wonderfully happy children maturing into reasonably responsible teen and adult citizens respecting themselves, their peaceful or less fortunate neighbors, as well as the authority responsible for maintaining peace in all American neighborhoods.

Even more unfortunate is the fact young kids like Shawn, Kendrick Lamar, the late Christopher Wallace, the late Freddie Gray, the late Tupac Shakur, the late Michael Brown, the late Eric Garner, as well as untold numbers of abused, neglected and/or maltreated children and teens do not have the option of packing up their belongings and moving to another community when they believe their minds are being affected in ways that are not healthy for them.

Continued...
___

Continued...

Frankly, if my American neighbors of African descent GENUINELY wish to improve the Quality of Life for Americans residing in struggling communities, I believe the following question needs to be HONESTLY answered and addressed:

When significant numbers of American citizens refuse, often in a hostile manner, to assist law enforcement in identifying emotionally or mentally ill Americans responsible for greatly diminishing their fellow citizen's Quality of Life, are these NON SNITCHING American citizens partly or greatly responsible for helping to maintain an atmosphere of lawlessness and FEAR in their community?
___
Driving home from work one bright sunny afternoon I was stopped at a traffic light in a residential Brooklyn neighborhood when gunfire erupted so close to me I thought I was the target.

As I try squeezing under my aging Chevy's dashboard, I notice three men all armed with handguns run by me entering a waiting town car that I decide to follow, risking my own life and safety by attempting to gather information about the gunmen.

They stop at a Brownstone home about ten blocks from the shooting. Not willing to confront three or more armed men, I begin searching for a WORKING pay phone to alert my co-workers before heading back to the scene where I learn three men sitting on the stoop in front of a residential Brownstone home were shot, one was "likely" to die.

After returning to the scene I also learned not one of the three victims nor any of their neighbors 'chillin' outside on this warm, sunny afternoon, saw anything.

I was the only witness willing to help police identify and remove from the community three apparently emotionally damaged, suicidal/homicidal extremely dangerous people presenting an ongoing danger to peaceful, reasonably well adjusted Brooklyn residents.

Sadly, I'm referring to emotionally ill, as well as peaceful Brooklyn residents embracing GENUINE & REAL concerns for their own safety if they were to assist (SNITCH) police in making their neighborhood safer for their families and friends.

Much like the overwhelming majority of good, decent police officers fearful of becoming scorned and hated if they were to SNITCH on a another cop they observe crossing the line, the overwhelming majority of good, decent people residing in communities influenced by The Street or Gangsta Culture know they risk becoming targets of community hatred and scorn if they assist police in disrupting the Street Culture prevalent in far too many American communities.

Sadly, my peaceful American neighbors also face greater fears as well as concerns for their personal and family's PHYSICAL SAFETY if they ignore the 'Community Code of Silence' by helping police identify the dangerous, emotionally ill people in the community.

A short time after the shooting I observe the same tinted-out town car return to the scene. The driver and sole occupant is detained, further investigation reveals the driver is wanted for a drug related shooting occurring a few weeks earlier. Apparently the shooting I witnessed was retaliation for the earlier shooting.

Three days later, after making this Brooklyn community my second home for nearly twelve years, I decided it was time to pack up my belongings and abandon/flee/transfer from a community that *largely* wishes to ignore the potentially life scarring MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES created for children irresponsibly introduced to an abusive childhood fraught with pain, struggles and hardships, by primary maternal caregivers FOCUSED on receiving "handouts" or child support payments, while seemingly unconcerned about their maternal responsibility to their children, as well as their societal obligations and duty to place the EMOTIONAL WELL BEING of America's most precious and cherished assets ABOVE ALL ELSE!!!

In case there is any confusion, I am writing about and sharing evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our American neighbors of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

I look forward to reading my responsible, caring, concerned American or foreign born neighbors thoughts, concerns and opinions with hopes we can begin an honest, FACTUAL discussion about America’s current National HEALTH CRISIS, aka America’s Culture of African American Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment that evolved from America’s multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
___
Front of 1110 Fulton Street, Brooklyn NY - Fulton St. is a secondary commercial thoroughfare traversing east to west through the heart of northern Brooklyn.


In the early 80s when I became a rookie uniform cop, Fulton St. between Bedford and Classon Aves., which included 1110 Fulton St, is one of the first 79th Precinct foot posts I was assigned to patrol, inspect and keep safe from hazardous conditions, for the benefit of community residents as well as people working and operating legitimate businesses in the area.

One block to the east of 1110 Fulton St. is the Franklin Ave. and Fulton St. elevated subway line which was a hub for drug sales, physical force as well as gun robbery, box-cutter purse theft, box-cutter wallet theft and other crimes or offenses that severely diminished the Quality of Life for my peaceful Brooklyn neighbors and commuters. In the 1920’s my paternal grandmother lived on Hancock St. located one block north of Franklin Ave. and Fulton St.

One block to the west of 1110 Fulton St is Crispus Attucks Playground which at that time was a location for substance abusing, depressed self-harming Americans to congregate for the purpose of purchasing and injecting heroin. At that time and into the 90s the park’s ground was literally littered with discarded hypodermic needles, as well as “tons” of discarded crack vials Christopher “Biggie Smalls” Wallace proudly speaks about offering to his depressed neighbors, regardless of his self-harming neighbor’s AGE, emotional, physical or MATERNAL condition.
__
The late popular American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur's (often misinterpreted) #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment and Maltreatment *AWARENESS* concept:

*"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks EVERYONE"* ~Tupac Shakur

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Google Groups

Peace.
___
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #JamylaBolden, #TyshawnLee, #KingstonFrazier, #AvaCastillo, #JulieDombo, #FredrikaAllen, #EthanAli, #LavontayWhite, #NovaMarieGallman, #AyannaAllen, #TrinityGay, #TakeAKnee, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”*


----------



## Tank

It's nature

Blacks on average have low IQ's and high testosterone levels


----------



## AveryJarhman

Tank said:


> It's nature
> 
> Blacks on average have low IQ's and high testosterone levels



Hello, Tank. Respectfully, I find your comment ignorant, as well as demeaning to human intellect.

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Now that 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey LOUDLY addressed our Nation's *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, will YOU, a responsible, caring American citizen join Oprah & Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, MD, pediatrician & CEO of the 'Center For Youth Wellness', in passionately calling for a *National MOVEMENT* educating American & foreign born primary child caregivers about a potentially life scarring medical disease/condition:

*"Childhood Trauma" aka 
 "Adverse Childhood Experiences" (#ACEs)*
___
During a March 11, 2018 '60 Minutes' segment titled, "Treating Trauma," Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, shared knowledge regarding America's easily *PREVENTABLE*, though potentially life scarring *CHILD CARE* PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS.

EYE-OPENING knowledge Oprah exuberantly confirms is a "game changer."

YouTube search terms: "*Oprah Winfrey 'Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*

___
The late 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim Tupac Shakur's T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect, Abandonment & Maltreatment **AWARENESS-PREVENTION** concept applies to American and foreign born citizens of ALL backgrounds:

T.H.U.G.L.I.F.E. - "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE*"* ~Tupac Shakur

“We need more people who care; you know what I’m saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that…” ~Tupac Shakur, American urban story-*TRUTH*-teller


 

Peace.
___
*American *(Children)* Lives Matter*; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## Marion Morrison

Idk, but there is something a bit traumatizing about hearing "budda budda budda budda budda budda budda budda"

then "Oh! My baby! My baby!"

Yeah, you know somebody got killed.


----------

